# Any advice on drilling Corian?



## 98742

We bought a water filter this weekend and now comes the tricky bit - fitting it! It seems to come with all of the adapters and more pipe work than anyone would ever necessary.
However, I need to drill through the corian worktop. Has anyone got any useful tips? Should I use a masonry drill (probably best not done on the hammer setting!) or a ordinary drill? If so, do you drill on slow setting or high speed? I'd really hate to damage the worktop for the sake of clean water!

Regards
Doug


----------



## Scotjimland

Hi Doug 

Use an ordinary drill and cover the drilling area with a piece of masking tape, this will prevent chipping. 

Jim


----------



## asprn

falken said:


> do you drill on slow setting or high speed?


Jim (sorry, not Stew....) is spot-on with the masking tape advice - mark the spot, then mask it, then re-mark it on the tape, then start the drill real slow until it takes. Then increase the speed a bit, but no hammer.

And don't even think of litigation if it breaks...... :wink:

Dougie.


----------



## kbsserv

*drilling*

Hi

Best option if you have one is a router,just plunge nice straight round hole,don't need tape over hole if doing this way.

Regards
Karl


----------



## normaa

HI. use a tile drill as a pilot hole cuts corian like butter"


----------



## sersol

Hi, I deal with all the time in surgeries that we fit.
No 1, us a "starat" type cutter not sure of hole saw size you need.
Make sure that the drill is VERY sharpe. The Corian will be thinner than you think its normally only a "topper" about 5-10 mm thick.
Don't go too slowly as this will mark the corian,main thing measure twice cut once.
Gary


----------



## chapter

you can contact them for info http://www2.dupont.com/Corian/en_GB/contactus.html


----------



## 98742

Many thanks for all of the advice.
With more than a little trepidation I went up to the van armed with with an arsenal of drills, hole saws and bits. Having measured the clearance no fewer than 6 times I stuck some tape down, marked where I was going to drill, measured again  and then drilled a pilot hole with a 1/8 inch drill. It was really surprising how quickly and easily the drill went through. Another check underneath and it was time to drill the 1/2 inch hole proper. Once again, pleasantly surprised how easily it drilled even with a 1/2 inch drill bit. Oddly, the spoil looked and felt like talcum powder. Not really sure what I was expecting!
A quick clean up, the new tap installed and the Kinetico filter connected so now we'll be able to get fresh water whenever we want.
Once again, thanks for the advice.

Regards
Doug


----------



## asprn

falken said:


> A quick clean up, the new tap installed and the Kinetico filter connected


Nice one. 

And they all lived happily ever after..........

Dougie.


----------



## 98742

asprn said:


> And they all lived happily ever after..........
> Dougie.


Ermmm, not quite! Access was a little difficult (I'm not designed to fit in cupboards!) and in the end the simplest method for getting access was to take the sink waste pipe off. Anyway to cut a long (and boring) story short when I went to refit the waste pipe the darn thing snapped off! The pipes are a bit odd, 42mm and threaded on one end and a captive nut on the other (to screw onto the next bit of pipe).
Does anyone know if the Americans use the same screw threads as Europe? Any recommendations on where to get them from?

While I'm on the subject of pipes ever since we bought Gladys we've noticed a pong from the grey water tanks particularly after a journey with nearly full tanks. While I was under the sink I think I found the reason. Downstream of the U-bend was a t-piece with a 9" pipe standing vertically. It had a cap on it but strangely a square hole on the side. I wondered if it's supposed to be some sort of one-way valve. Allowing air in when emptying the tank but supposed to close itself off to stop the stink. Anyone seen one before? If so, where can I buy a replacement?

Regards
Doug n Bar


----------

